# Some of my old Bettas - Lots of Pics



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

RIP - all of you... :-(
I thought I'd share some.. since I don't have a website to show them anymore lol

Blaah I couldn't upload them all due to only 20 images are allowed 



































































































Betta with lipstick... lol


















































































More betta clips check out : 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Canadianbettas


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I am sorry you are out of the hobby D: What happened if you don't mind me asking.

Feel free to post more pics, its just a limit per post so you can just keep posting in the same thread when you hit a max. If that makes any sense.. lol


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> awee I am sorry you are out of the hobby D: What happened if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Feel free to post more pics, its just a limit per post so you can just keep posting in the same thread when you hit a max. If that makes any sense.. lol


Back in school and I got a doggie  lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice Bettas...thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh good reason!  Those are some great looking fish!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

absolutly gorgeous! i wish i knew about you before you stopped breeding... i would love to have one of those fishies lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Post pics of your dog too. xD


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are some very nice bettas!


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Dear Canadianbettas,
you need to get through school and breed bettas again. Your stocks were amazing.
Thank you.


----------

